# Patio drainage



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Soakaway? Where are you located? 

How large is the patio?


----------



## Gazza1976 (Jun 10, 2011)

The patio is approximately 6m by 6m, There is a gully in the corner with a down pipe from the guttering. I have traced the pipe under the guttering and it goes away from the house so I assume it is a soakaway.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Where are you located (climate, rainfall, seasons, etc.) and what is a "soakaway"?? There could be many different ideas from different people what you have, but the responses given may not be helpful if they are based on guesses.

Dick


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

*"Soakaways are a traditional way of disposing of surface water from buildings remote from a suitable public sewer or watercourse. A soakaway must have capacity to store immediate run-off from roofs and hard surfaces and the water must then be able to disperse into the surrounding soil quickly enough for the soakaway to be able to cope with the next storm."*

The above is from a UK.gov website. Doesn't really narrow it down much.

From a quick Google it sounds like soakaways could mean anything from a drywell, to a french drain, to something akin to a septic drain field, to....?

Dick is right, to get specific relevant advice, we gotta know what you're starting out with. And where you are.

Pics are always good.


----------



## Gazza1976 (Jun 10, 2011)

I live in Thatcham uk. It is a house built in the 50s so I am almost positve that it is a old soakaway, the pipes underground run away from the house. The patio is approx 6 x 6m.



Thanks for the help.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Dig a pit at the lower end of the soakaway. PUt a sump pump in the pit to get rid of the water that accuumulates.


----------

